# What are your strengths in school? Is SA associated?



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I feel like since I have irrational thoughts, sa, this means that I also use the emotional side and the less rational side of my brain more....this might explain why i am so good at writing, anything englsih related, and art....the logical/rational side of my brain seems to be non-existent...I am horrible at any math or science...anyone feel the same? if not please let me know too! I'm just trying to figure out if it is all linked together. Also, anyone feel they cant concentrate on schoolwork or class at all?? Better yet, is there anyone out there who CAN? That will give me hope if there are, since most people seem to have a lot of trouble focusing.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm actually good at both english/writing and Science and I enjoy them both equally as well, so I don't know if your theory would hold true for me...
I'm an English and Bio Major in fact.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'd say I'm pretty good at writing, and I'm an English major. I don't do that well at maths and sciences. I like more creative writing, like fiction, poetry, even magazine-type articles, anything that doesn't involve research. I hate writing research papers.

I took a print media course and pretty much nailed every assignment, and some were used as anonymous examples of good work. I did a print ad and it got a round of applause from the class. :lol It's really the only time I can feel good about my work.

As for concentrating on work, it depends. If the assignment interests me I'll do good usually, but a lot of the time I struggle because I'd rather put it off. As for school, well, I can usually focus pretty well. I'm a good listener since I never talk.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I was always good at English/Writing because I read instead of socializing. I used to do well in math as well though.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

for me its math, sciences, physics....i was good at art when i was younger too, but dropped that...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

mostly math, science, and art


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry. not at all. if anything i'm overly rational. 
I don't think irrationality is anything bad at all. And about the focusing...no, i have trouble de-focusing. i want to defocus myself. I think i pretty much had excellent potential for everything at some point in time. For example as a young boy i was a geography freak. Then about 10 years old i could write like a technical artist (everybody was so impressed, but i didn't buy it). Then i became really good lingusitcally but my drawing/writting skill deteriorated quickly (now i write better with my feet than my hands :lol). Then when i came to New Zealand, i was a math genious because these people here can't calculate volume of a box without scratching their head. Then at about 15 i became musically oriented, but at the same time a computer freak. So i went to a music academy at college, but when i finished i was dissatisfied with the continuing disinterest that i went back and studied computer science. And now, i don't really care bout any of those. Now, i'm most interested in society but i suppose that comes naturally to anyone my age. So what's my point (besides sounding like a narcist :lol )? There was no excess in irrationality nor rationality.

i don't think you should connect those aritcles that say "sa is about irrational thoughts" and the real meaning of irrationality. You may have irrational personality, but i don't think that has anything to do with sa. Irrationality is NOT bad. :banana


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*rational versus emotional*

Hi Jess,

I am highly emotional and not at all rational. I have being told before that I need to control my emotions better.

I used to be really embarassed for example to cry in front of others. Now I am still embarassed but i think to show emotions is O:K as well.

In school I was better at english, languages, art, history, and not so good as maths and science which pisses me off because all those degress in the sciences and mathematics are the ones that pay better but i cant do them because i have to many weaknesses with chemistry, physics, mathematics.

For example I would love to study vetenirary science but am unfortunately too dumb. thats the honest truth. Also space engineering i would love to do that, again I need to do so much maths, physics, and statistics.

Its sooooo unfair, anyone else feel like passionate about a degree or study but feel too intimidated. i think if i did engineering i would just end up being highly frustrated and give up all the time.

And BTW how does one control their emotions better. I feel like in our cultutre, its not really ok to express emotions propely, like you have to hide them, all the time.

I mean wouldnt it be ideal if we could tell other that we have sa and then they wouldnt judge us. Any ideas guys ????


----------



## Stranger (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm 35 and pursing a Bachelor's in IT through a distance learning program (online classes) and I know realistically that I could never have gone to school on a traditional campus. For one thing everyone around me practically would be 18-22 so I'd feel so odd, plus the SA thing. But I'm doing really well academically. :stu Matter of fact when I have some time off from school I get antsy and don't know what to do with myself. :afr


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm good at maths and science, which is part of why I'm studying for a degree in physics. Systematic and analytical personality type or whatever they call it. I've pretty much done well on most school subjects, except for the creative and/or practical ones. I enjoy writing though, just not at school 

As for focusing, I've had some pretty severe problems with concentrating on schoolwork ever since starting at the university, which in turn has had a hefty impact on my grades. I think it could be my version of depression as I don't really feel sad that easily, just frustrated.


----------

